# RIO 125L and Eccoflow 600



## MrDecisive (13 Jun 2017)

Hi,

Totally new at this. I've always wanted a tropical tank since I was a boy and when a Rio 125L came on the for sale list at work for £90 I took the plunge. I've been reading a lot and have started assembling bits and pieces - substrate's, missing filter sponges, dragon stone,  aquascaping tools etc in preparation for the initial layout prior to planting. However!

When I filled the tank and tried the pump it was really loud and making a terrible rattling noise. Closer inspection showed the impeller shaft was bent, the inside of the adapter was caked in crud and the seals were not so tight.

I played about with it for a bit but could not really get anywhere with it so decided to buy a new pump and keep this one as an emergency spare. 

I plumbed for the Eccoflow 600 from Juwel as this was said to be compatible with the Bioflow M  filter. I put the pump in last night (it is super quiet which is great news) but the outflow from the pump does not align with the hole in the side of the filter box so I can't attach the outflow extension pipes?

It's only a few millimetres out but enough to stop the pipe going on.

I'm thinking I'll just cut the hole a bit bigger but wondered:

A) Is this a problem other people have seen?
B) Is cutting the hole a bit bigger an okay solution to the problem?

Cheers
MrD


----------



## Madhav (13 Jun 2017)

Eccoflow comes with many short attachments, elbows etc as shown, previous seller might thrown away or lost somehow.
without These elbows its impossible to get the flow back to the tank properly. 




Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madhav (13 Jun 2017)

A)Yes, I have seen the offset and used supplied bends to fix the problem easily

B)cutting a bigger hole is not recommended, you can use std size tubing to bring the return to outside of the filter box...

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (13 Jun 2017)

You need these bits with the Eccoflow pump.



Bit on bottom left fits the newer style Juwel built in filters (diamond outlet shape) and bits on right adapt the pump to fit older style built in filter (D shaped outlet shape).


----------



## MrDecisive (14 Jun 2017)

Hi,

Thanks for the various responses. I do have all the connector pipes (and the ones from the old pump) and I've got the correct adapter on the bottom to fit the triangular opening but when the pump is truned 90 degrees to point the outflow towards the opening in the filter box it looks like this (see picture below). In the side view you can see it is offset by a few millimetres and in the top view I've tried to show that the gap between the end of the outflow pipe and the side of the filter box is too small to use either the long or short angled pieces of pipe to match up with the hole??? It seems bizarre it should be like this as the literature says it is compatible but there you go. I'm quite a practical person and I spent the whole of last evening pulling everything apart and putting it back together trying all conceivable combinations of pipe, pump position, adapter and rotations and still it would not match up near enough to allow the pipe to go through. In the end I widened the hole in the filter box to allow the pipe to go through and then cut and drilled a cover piece to reduce the hole to the original size and stuck it on with Silex Silicone.

Thanks again for the suggestions though. I'll probably be on here a lot in the near future.


----------



## ian_m (14 Jun 2017)

The new pumps come with a large rubber washer that fits on the outlet tube to stop small fish getting in between the filter casing and outlet pipe. Before this I was always fishing fry out the filter.


----------



## MrDecisive (16 Jun 2017)

Aha! I forgot about the washers I spent so much time messing about with the pump and the outflow pipe etc I forgot about the rubber seal things which are still in the box. I've finished the movement of the outflow hole in the filter box and it looks good with the new cover on.

Thanks Again.

Next up is rinsing the Tetra Active (going over the top of Tetra complete) and then cleaning the Dragon Stone.


----------

